# Ahi Poke



## spryte (Jan 1, 2005)

Ahi Poke
2 pounds fresh tuna steaks, cubed
1 cup soy sauce
3/4 cup chopped green onions
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds
1 tablespoon sambal olek

In a medium size non-reactive bowl, combine Ahi, soy sauce, green onions, sesame oil, sesame seeds and sambal olek; mix well. Refrigerate at least 2 hours before serving.

I made this for New Year's Eve and it was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  These flavors blend so well in this dish.  If you like raw ahi....  this is a MUST try.  Even if you have never tried raw ahi, this is soooooo good!!!!!!!


----------



## T-roy (Oct 27, 2006)

I have to try to resurrect this thread. I went to Hawaii a couple of years ago. I was checking out the deli counter in a grocery store & this pile of chopped raw tuna & veggies caught my eye. What's that? Do you cook it? No? Ok, I'll take a pound. The stuff was fantastic! I was eating it for breakfast! When I came home I searched for recipes & found many to be soy sauce based. My apologies to the O.P. but I thought the soy was too much. (I'm not sure what was used in Hawaii but the soy was very subtle). So after years of research here's my take on Ahi Poke.

½ lb Ahi tuna ½ inch dice (make sure it’s sushi grade tuna)
3 tbl sweet onion chopped fine
1 tbl green onion tops chopped fine
2 tsp garlic minced
2 tbl sesame oil
2 tsp oyster sauce
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp sesame seeds
¼ tsp cayenne pepper flakes
½ tsp sea salt
1 tbl minced nori (sushi sea weed)

Mix, chill & let flavors mix until ready to serve, I like to let it warm up a bit prior to serving.


----------



## QSis (Oct 27, 2006)

I love seared tuna on the grill, so I'm sure I'd love this. 

How do you serve it?  On toothpicks, as an appetizer?

Lee


----------



## ironchef (Oct 27, 2006)

You just eat it as is, as an appetizer. Lots of people also like to eat it over hot, steamed rice.


----------



## T-roy (Oct 27, 2006)

I like it with a mild cracker, toasted rye bread or maybe even a cheddar type cracker. Sweet onions cut in scoopy shapes or celery stalks may be cool to. In Hawaii I'd just fold a slice of white bread over a glob of it & I was good to go. I think it would also make an excellent sushi roll ingredient if you minced the tuna.


----------



## T-roy (Oct 27, 2006)

Mmmmmm...hot steamed rice (think Homer Simpson voice). I like that idea. Could that be ahi poke musubi?


----------



## ironchef (Oct 28, 2006)

T-roy said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm...hot steamed rice (think Homer Simpson voice). I like that idea. Could that be ahi poke musubi?


 
No, not a musubi. It would be more similar to a donburi style dish.


----------



## Robt (Oct 28, 2006)

When I go to Hawaii, I live on poke.  It is made in all forms but my favorite is octopus, I think it is call taki.  

I thought for many years that HI was a waste for eating until I discovered POKE-- pronounced poe key  the o is long and drawn out a bit-  it means, I was told chopped.  Apparently, it is just made up with what is on hand.

I only had poke with soy sauce that I could taste on the mainland.  I prefer it with little if any soy.

Maybe it is time to visit my son in Honolulu.


----------

